# Ride to the DarkSyde



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

September 26th at DarkSyde Acres Haunted House in Michigan....
Looks Like loads of fun, hope to go and see ya all there.










for more info visit darksydeacres
Michigan Haunted House


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's bodybagging's haunt. Good luck BB.


----------

